# Forge World Stormeagle



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Not sure why this isn't up on the New Stuff page on Forge World, but it looks good to me. Wonder if it's a full kit or a conversion kit for the Stormraven? Either way, it looks how the Stormraven should've in the first place. And a fair bit fighty-er, to boot, with those twin-linked lascannons under the wings!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Home/Space_Marine_Stormeagle.html









Special thanks to Underground Heretic for bringing this to my attention.:good:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That is all I can think of when I read the name "storm eagle." :laugh: In all seriousness though, you stick a royal fuckton of assault cannons on that bad boy and you might just have FW's greatest achievement to date.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

thats bloody awesome id like to see a squadron of that take on
a load of ork fightas


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

adding to what Gen said, oh wow... imagine that flying along with 3 T/L assault cannons and the missiles on top being whirlwind-esc style missiles, that would be awesome. This not sold on the price tag of it though (£80, if that stays there it is)


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

That thing is fucking awsome but i hope it comes as a conversion kit as well.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know, but personally, I'd like it if those missiles were twin-linked typhoon launchers (or better yet, two independent typhoon launchers...)-- I'm a big fan of flexibility where it can be gotten.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

wonder if I can take this for space wolves


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> wonder if I can take this for space wolves


Possibly. Games Workshop has really pushed Codex Space Marines, Black Templars, and Space Wolves players to buy Stormravens, and have basically said "Play with them even though they aren't in your book, and use 'em as out of Codex: Blood Angels." While that doesn't stack up in a tournament scene, for casual play, it makes a lot of sense (and from a business standpoint, GW sells more Stormravens.) I don't see why this wouldn't be the same. Besides, it'd be a total dick move to tell somebody they couldn't play with the Forge World model they dropped $125 on.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sure well armed but still Fugly


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its got the aerodynamics of a house brick, wouldn't fly in the real world.

But its ok i suppose.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Sure well armed but still Fugly





Achaylus72 said:


> Its got the aerodynamics of a house brick, wouldn't fly in the real world.
> 
> But its ok i suppose.


still better than the "flying fry basket" of a storm raven.

would be interested in how the Chapterhouse storm raven "extender" would look on it.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Sure well armed but still Fugly


The Imperium seems like the type of organization to go for practicality over aesthetics.



Achaylus72 said:


> Its got the aerodynamics of a house brick, wouldn't fly in the real world.
> 
> But its ok i suppose.


Like the Stormraven, the vectored engine sets likely mean it does not need to be aerodynamic. But the wing design is not likely to survive atmospheric re-entry. The Stormraven suffers from this as well; even with heat shields it would be a rough ride.



Fallen said:


> still better than the "flying fry basket" of a storm raven.
> 
> would be interested in how the Chapterhouse storm raven "extender" would look on it.


... ... ...


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, I hear a lot of people complain about the aerodynamics of the designs of Imperial Flyers from Forgeworld and GW. 

I must say that the do look like they would be unable to fly. Here is the deal, they don't use lift to stay in the air. They actually don't need wings. 

See they have anti-grav drives. These drives are nowhere near as advanced or as effective as Tau or Eldar. Tau and Eldar have Anti-grav that can move them in all directions. 

Imperial anti-grav just keeps things up and down. They only provide lift. The wings and phalanges and tiny jets and big jets are there to provide maneuverability and thrust and breaking.

I used to play a game from FASA that the original GW guys also played. It was set in the far future of the Battletech game, where anti grav tanks were the focus. these flying bricks took the place of every vehicle because they were heavily armored and could hover fly and go anywhere and stop on a dime. 
It was called Centurion.


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

The wings also provide weapon platforms.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I want to know how these differ from Stormravens. Different weapon config options? Completely different thing? Not sure from just a photo...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I really like it, to me it looks like what the Storm Raven should have looked like (though the Storm Raven has won me over after initially hating the look of the thing). Wouldn't mind one of these junior thunderhawks.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Who let the Salamanders Pimp out the stormraven damn it? First twin-linked melta weapons and Master-crafted thunderhammers.....now Giant Flying heavy weapons!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

As already said, this is exactly how the storm raven should have looked!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Who let the Salamanders Pimp out the stormraven damn it?


because obviously this is the better SM/BT/DA/SW version of the thunder guppy since a) looks better b) is forge world c) power creep

----

fluff wise because it was crafted by vulken - like that awesome Sally Dread in IA10(?)... i forsee... av 13,13,11 + immunity to melta & lance, and twinlinked everything and PotMSx5 *nods*

^sarcasm


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fallen said:


> because obviously this is the better SM/BT/DA/SW version of the thunder guppy since a) looks better b) is forge world c) power creep
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


I find that fluff both Racist and really funnny. :victory:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> Not sure why this isn't up on the New Stuff page on Forge World, but it looks good to me.


Its not up as its a pre-release item that will be at their open day. Like the new Predator varient, and the extra Decimator weapons....

You already got ninja'ed twice with this as its covered in the other forge World release threads... most specifically here, by MadCow: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1188735&postcount=7


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

No denying it, it is something beautiful to behold...

BUT...

is it REAL?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looks real to me, I mean its on their official site that pic is, so.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

and last year, the 'How to Roll Citadel Dice' was up on GW's official site...

math - you do it...

don't get me wrong, if it IS real, I'm getting one! but i remain skeptical...¬¬


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

infernalcaretaker said:


> and last year, the 'How to Roll Citadel Dice' was up on GW's official site...
> 
> math - you do it...
> 
> don't get me wrong, if it IS real, I'm getting one! but i remain skeptical...¬¬


That wasn't put up till April first though.... and was on GW's main page. FW don't do jokes.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hm. Suddenly the link is broken (for me at least)? Makes you wonder...

The one thing I found odd about it was that all the other "pre-release" stuff for Open Day was put into the Newsletter where you could actually read about them. This was just a "floating image" on their homepage that someone suddenly got a hold of...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looks good to me! May have to pick one of those up!


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

The big question is can I Chaos it up? If so, then yes, I'll have a couple.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I get page not found, no record. Odd.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not very impressed with it. Sure, it's a step up, but it still looks like a Tonka toy. At least it isn't as bad looking as their version of the Hellhound, IMO. That's one of the few models I prefer from GW over FW.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Big size difference between that and the thunder chicken. Me thinks a conversion kit is not likely (or even possible). But I do like it a lot. Too bad it costs so much for something I can't field with a normal army...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I couldn't see if it had a built up back - did it or was it still the half pint midget craft?

The rockets are cool regardless


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm wondering if it will be effective... Right now, I've got 2 SR for my GKs, and they just aren't worth taking. Still like the models and all, but I can't see spending 80pounds for a models that'l rest on my shelves 

Phil


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wonder if my Sisters could take it????????


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

What army do your sisters play? 

Oh, yeah, I've got those too, I just try to forget about them 

Phil


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Damnit! Every time I think I've gotten away, they pull me back in! 

I had sworn to myself I wouldn't touch my 40K stuff till 6th edition. But this... Thing, is too cool to pass up on. But at +/-$150 I can probably control myself long enough to see if it's BA legal.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

It's OK for a house brick with wings. Not every SM Flyer has to be a brick with Wings, does it now GW?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ha :sarcastichand: even incomplete my *Saracen Gunship* look miles better than that piece of shit.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

the look certainly has "something" about it possibly an acquired taste, i think for the extra few bucks id stick with Caestus Assault Rams, calling april fools is probably the best bet, i guess we will see then


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Most likely April fools lol


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you guys even understand the fluff of 40k?
They are not planes. They are hover "TANKS", that they strap "wings" on and thrusters to for maneuverability.
The "wings" don't provide lift, they don't need to be aerodynamic. They are ANTI-GRAVITY "TANKS"!
In the game they are called skimmers, or flyers. 

The Imperium doesn't design new stuff, but might modify sanctified designs. They only do this on rare occasions. So a tech-priest, Rick Priestly, thought that Flying Brick was best way to go and that has been the most holy of designs since.

They are constrained by fluff and theme.

In the novels there are some examples of very, very old ships or fliers are used by the Imperium that are sleek and aero dynamic. These rare examples are things they can't or won't reproduce, or are not thought to be holy enough for WAR.

I am not angry here I just wish people would learn more about the game they say they love while at the same time complaining about the models that are made in the style and theme of the background history of a make believe universe.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Robfu said:


> Do you guys even understand the fluff of 40k?
> They are not planes. They are hover "TANKS", that they strap "wings" on and thrusters to for maneuverability.
> The "wings" don't provide lift, they don't need to be aerodynamic. They are ANTI-GRAVITY "TANKS"!
> In the game they are called skimmers, or flyers.
> ...


Chill man...do YOU understand that fluff is just that, actual models and peoples opinions for that matter may be wildly different. And just for the record, they aren't anti-grav tanks...that's the Eldar...Imperial stuff just uses good old brute force thrust to keep them up (with the exception of land speeders and some Raven wing stuff). :biggrin:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I want 3 please :biggrin:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> I want 3 please :biggrin:


Sold to the man with the dosh!!!! I am sure FW will be only too happy to oblige. :thank_you:


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

Cypher871 said:


> Chill man...do YOU understand that fluff is just that, actual models and peoples opinions for that matter may be wildly different. And just for the record, they aren't anti-grav tanks...that's the Eldar...Imperial stuff just uses good old brute force thrust to keep them up (with the exception of land speeders and some Raven wing stuff). :biggrin:


I have no way to scan my book that i own right now to show you up. 
I have these old 40k books mainly from 2nd edition but some from rogue
trader days that say different. 

Yes they use thrust to go forward. to turn to maneuver. 
They, the Imperium, only have limited "skimmer" tech. Excluding some dark age tech some people have access to. This means they only have the ability to use the antigrav tech for lift, where as eldar and tau have antigrav that does it all. 

Now of course, the tau didn't exist in these books, so I am limited when speaking about tau. 
Has GW changed some of their back history and such? Yes, they have. 

I am just addressing those who can't understand how the things could possibly fly at all.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

boreas said:


> I'm wondering if it will be effective... Right now, I've got 2 SR for my GKs, and they just aren't worth taking. Still like the models and all, but I can't see spending 80pounds for a models that'l rest on my shelves
> 
> Phil


The Stormraven works better with the Blood Angels in my opinion. It's too fast for the Grey Knights if you want to use it as a close-range assault craft but the BA can keep the rest of their force close enough to not provide a single target. If you want to use it for long range fire support then you are wasting the transport capacity and Bloodstrike Missiles are far superior to Mindstrike Missiles in most situations.



Cypher871 said:


> Ha :sarcastichand: even incomplete my *Saracen Gunship* look miles better than that piece of shit.


That is a pretty intense/awesome conversion. I like the guns being positioned farther forward on the craft, especially since I prefer the Assault Cannon over the Lascannon.



Robfu said:


> I have no way to scan my book that i own right now to show you up.
> I have these old 40k books mainly from 2nd edition but some from rogue
> trader days that say different.
> 
> ...



I think my first post and your first post sufficiently covered this without raising people's tempers. If they don't choose to embrace that viewpoint we cannot force them to do so. Posting again and in a challenging manner to boot, is like trying to start a fight. Whether it fits the fluff or not, there are models some people just don't like and they are entitled to their opinions. 

That said, I would like to add that in the early 20th century, either Germany or Russia(cannot recall for sure) tried to make a flying tank. And yes, it looked like a tank with wings or a flying brick. As GW tends to draw inspiration from earlier sci-fi concepts(Death Ray, Doomsday Cannon) and 20th Century warfare(IG tank and uniform design) it seems likely they would copy the flying tank concept. Love it or hate it, the design is fluffy but limited in aesthetic by that fluff. Can we say case closed on this?


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> The Stormraven works better with the Blood Angels in my opinion. It's too fast for the Grey Knights if you want to use it as a close-range assault craft but the BA can keep the rest of their force close enough to not provide a single target. If you want to use it for long range fire support then you are wasting the transport capacity and Bloodstrike Missiles are far superior to Mindstrike Missiles in most situations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I didn't mean to be gruffy. I wasn't trying to start a fight. I know I come off angry. I didn't mean to come down on them like a hammer, I am no Commissar. 

I just don't like when there is a post about something with the intent for it to be discussed how cool it is between those who find it cool, to be littered with inane comments that have nothing to do with the intent. 

Yes, I see the irony in this. 


P.S. That last sentence is an IQ test.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

"Whoops, forgot to put on the missile launchers. How silly of me?

..erm.... there we go!"


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay i'll bite



Robfu said:


> Do you guys even understand the fluff of 40k?
> They are not planes. They are hover "TANKS", that they strap "wings" on and thrusters to for maneuverability.
> 
> As this model is somewhere between a thunderhawk (true flyer with vertical landing ability) and a Stormraven (skimmer and more on par with a hover tank) don't you think it's fair to say that it's probably worth waiting until the rules arrive before we decide how the thing is meant to move and whether it will require aerodynamics or not?
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the storm eagle is a flyer,not a skimmer, it is a drop ship like to storm raven and thunder hawk,so it is capable of true flight including out of atmosphere flight, like the storm raven it employs vectored thrusters which makes it capable of VTOL (which it would not require if it had anti grav ability) it also has flaps and such so that suggests that its wings do provide some form of lift.

Now this might sound weird but we are talking once again about using real science on a fantastical made up impossible vehicle , but in standard aviation a aerofoil gives the plane the lift it needs to fly, but an aero foil is not required for flight,so if space marines want to put non aerofoil wings onto flyers thats perfectly fine, they could still fly as long as they have vectored thrusters to give lift vertically and normal thrusters to move the flyer forward. Thats not to say its the best way to do it, its fule efficient,its not fast and there are far better ways of making a flying machine but you can make a brick fly if you give it the ability to move upwards and forwards. 

Robfu, sorry but the fluff from the second edition and rogue trader era has been supersede many times, long gone are imperial jet bikes and other anti grav scifi vehicles, the storm raven and the eagle and thunder hawk were produced long after those were printed and the imperium is very distrusting of that tech and there is no mention of any form of anti grav tech in any of the space marine of imperial navy flyers, they are for all intents and purposes "areoplanes" with the abilities close to the harrier jump jet or a helicopter.

damn ninjad


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for being a teenage mutant ninja troll.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Given enough thrust even a brick will fly


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

darktide said:


> Given enough thrust even a brick will fly


Quoted for truth.

I want one of these, but £80 is just a bit to much for me.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

darktide said:


> Given enough thrust even a brick will fly


It's true. Although I always preferred looking at it as, "A toilet seat is more aerodynamic than a Thunderhawk. But the fucker still flies."


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

why are we arguing over physics? seriously.

----

*suddenly requires more money; starts the "Please Give Money to Fallen" charity*


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Fallen said:


> why are we arguing over physics? seriously.


Because people can't separate reality from plastic spacemen? Honestly, I have no idea...

Back on topic, I really want to see what the rules for it are before I decide if I want one or not. I'm curious what the missiles do, what its weapon options are, transport capacity is (if it has one, at any rate, but it looks like it does), etc. I'd always sort of looked at the Land Speeder Tempest as the "standard" Space Marine air superiority flyer, but depending on what this thing does, the Stormeagle could easily fill that catch-all general purpose aerospace unit role that seems to be strangely missing in the Space Marine armoury. The Thunderhawk has always just been too clunky to fill that role, I think, since it's really a dropship, and the Land Speeder Tempest feels too small, even though it seems perfectly capable there. Real "conventional" air support for Space Marines would definitely be cool-- something sort of functioning along the lines of the Imperial Navy's Lightning or Ork Fighta-Bommas.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks ugly as hell, but I can't think of any good looking sleek marine vehicles or fliers! lol

If it's real, it's pretty cool, and I like it. I'd get one for the Templars!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm on a phone so sorry if im miles off but is that windows into the engine bay on the top? if so thats really really unfitting everything else?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> ...Robfu, sorry but the fluff from the second edition and rogue trader era has been supersede many times, long gone are imperial jet bikes and other anti grav scifi vehicles, the storm raven and the eagle and thunder hawk were produced long after those were printed and the imperium is very distrusting of that tech and there is no mention of any form of anti grav tech in any of the space marine of imperial navy flyers, they are for all intents and purposes "areoplanes" with the abilities close to the harrier jump jet or a helicopter...


:laugh: I'm glad you said it...I couldn't be arsed. I have been playing 40K since it was Rogue Trader so I am well aware of what 'used to be canon' and what is now...unfortunately, as you say, fluff is constantly superseded and contradicted...usually to fit the newest idea so GW can flog us some new kit. I have a wealth of original 40K books with great idea's that are just no longer deemed viable. Even the Landspeeder isn't true anti-grav, it supposedly uses a 'repulsion plate' now to skim a planets grav field...*ah how I lament the loss of my Imperial Guard Commissars on Jet Cycles and Assault Platoons with Jump packs *:laugh:




The Son of Horus said:


> ...I really want to see what the rules for it are before I decide if I want one or not. I'm curious what the missiles do, what its weapon options are, transport capacity is (if it has one, at any rate, but it looks like it does), etc. I'd always sort of looked at the Land Speeder Tempest as the "standard" Space Marine air superiority flyer, but depending on what this thing does, the Stormeagle could easily fill that catch-all general purpose aerospace unit role that seems to be strangely missing in the Space Marine armoury. The Thunderhawk has always just been too clunky to fill that role, I think, since it's really a dropship, and the Land Speeder Tempest feels too small, even though it seems perfectly capable there. Real "conventional" air support for Space Marines would definitely be cool-- something sort of functioning along the lines of the Imperial Navy's Lightning or Ork Fighta-Bommas.


The Saracen Gunship for my chapter was developed specifically to fulfil the air support role that you mention as missing. No troop transport capability whatsoever...just guns, bombs and missiles...that reminds me, I should really finish off the tutorial for it...it could probably be adapted to produce the Stormeagle if need be. 

I do like to try and give credible explanations to how theoretical tech might work which is why I produced a working explanation as to how the engines of my *Griffon Dropship* and by extension, Thunderhawk might work and the how the Saracen, and Storm Raven might *manoeuvre in atmosphere*. I haven't seen anybody else come up with anything, or even care...I'm just a nerd like that :biggrin:


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

So, actually what I was saying was not untrue just outdated. I was correct per old cannon in what the difference between imperial Anti-Grav/ Skimmer-Flyer. I am sorry that I am not fully aware that they use thrust, with little to no aero dynamic lift in the brick design. I will continue to believe it to be so, because that is how I fondly remember it and it really doesn't matter. I was actually trying to help those how couldn't suspend their disbelief for the design in a scifi fictional game.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

stevey293 said:


> I'm on a phone so sorry if im miles off but is that windows into the engine bay on the top? if so thats really really unfitting everything else?


That's because the Storm Eagle was designed by Ferrari. The windows serve the purpose of looking at the engine bits... which is probably just a Plennum Cover.

I still think its awesome and want one.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Robfu said:


> So, actually what I was saying was not untrue just outdated.


Outdated = untrue, mate.

On the model, decent looking but until they come out with a CSM variant... going to have to pass. Way too high of a price tag, they should just have a conversion kit for it.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks like a Storm Raven is being mounted by a Tau Manta...it's terrible.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Fallen said:


> why are we arguing over physics? seriously.
> 
> ----
> 
> *suddenly requires more money; starts the "Please Give Money to Fallen" charity*



I'll help you get that charity running so long as you make me VP in charge of fund distribution. :wink:


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to wonder if it is an april fool's as there are no "experimental" rules listed for it. If it is for real, it will go onto my long list of things I would buy from FW if I had any money.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

darktide said:


> Given enough thrust even a brick will fly


The closer it gets the more it looks like a frisbee and then it hit me!

All I can say I think on the 4th page in the SW codex there is a drawing of one. I do not have the codex to hand, was told this yesterday


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

According to the email Forgeworld sent me, it has a transport capacity of 20...

Did anyone actually see it at the Open Day?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Crimson Shadow said:


> I have to wonder if it is an april fool's as there are no "experimental" rules listed for it. If it is for real, it will go onto my long list of things I would buy from FW if I had any money.


It's been confirmed by FW to not be an April Fool's joke.

Cool looking model I must say  Very tempting to save up for


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

infernalcaretaker said:


> Did anyone actually see it at the Open Day?


Yes, it's definitely real and it does look nice


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish my beloved thousand sons would get some love from forge world . . . i want an upgrade kit for marines and termies


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> I wish my beloved thousand sons would get some love from forge world . . . i want an upgrade kit for marines and termies


Patience is required  The next IA book is supposed to feature Tzeentch Chaos Forces in it


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I wish my beloved thousand sons would get some love from forge world . . . i want an upgrade kit for marines and termies


I know, I hate it too when Forge World release badass flying rocket ships instead of space egyptians too... I mean, I like Thousand Sons as much as the next nerd, but I also like badass flying rocket ships laden with lasers and missiles. So, yeah, I appreciate Forge World bringing out anything Imperial or Chaos (one of the joys of being a Chaos player is a little box-out in the Apocalypse book saying that Chaos can take any Imperial Datasheet, giving Chaos a total of five sections of book as opposed to one foe every other race).

Midnight


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Zero Effect said:


> All I can say I think on the 4th page in the SW codex there is a drawing of one. I do not have the codex to hand, was told this yesterday


Just checked my owner's SW codex and there is a drawing on page 4 that shows something similar to a Storm Eagle. Weapon and engine placement is a little different but close


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

darktide said:


> Just checked my owner's SW codex and there is a drawing on page 4 that shows something similar to a Storm Eagle. Weapon and engine placement is a little different but close


thats the space wolf storm ferret


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

So, according to the experimental rules, it would be 290 or 300 (I can't tell from the pic, the cost for the lascannons) points wysiwyg (multimelta, vengeance, and lascannons). 

http://screamingheretic.com/2012/04/storm-eagle-model-and-rules/\

I like that it can hold a full squad of 10 termies or jump packers.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Crimson Shadow said:


> So, according to the experimental rules, it would be 290 or 300 (I can't tell from the pic, the cost for the lascannons) points wysiwyg (multimelta, vengeance, and lascannons).
> 
> http://screamingheretic.com/2012/04/storm-eagle-model-and-rules/
> 
> I like that it can hold a full squad of 10 termies or jump packers.


225pts + 2 TL Lascannons for 50/4 Hellstrike Missiles for 40, 15pts for TL Multi-Melta/25pts for a Typhoon Missile Launcher in place of a TL HB.

The Vengeance Launcher looks decent, two Str 5 AP 4 Large Blasts at 48".

AV12 all the way round, including rear, which is kinda weird. Ceramite Plating's good to see, although predictable.

Looks like a pretty solid choice, if I'm honest, apart from the obvious vulnerability to Missiles.

Midnight


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Funny. I've been kicking around designs for a transport-oriented Storm Raven and it ended up looking a lot like this... minus the billion guns though.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

experimental rules

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/s/Stormeagle.pdf

there is a CHAOS version :victory:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Will there be an actual chaos version or will you have to convert it? Also would one of these pop up in a legion inspired force or only renegades fluff wise?

Edit: Is the Storm Eagle the craft they used during the crusade, the ones that the Thunderhawk replaced?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Edit: Is the Storm Eagle the craft they used during the crusade, the ones that the Thunderhawk replaced?


You're thinking of the Stormbird, which was slightly bigger than and a lot less cooler-sounding than the Thunderhawk, IIRC. Lorgar had a gold=plated pimp version.

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Darn, wonder if they'll bring out the Stormbird sometime.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Storm Eagle is now up for purchase 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/STORM_EAGLE.html


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

When I first saw it and read its experimental rules, first thing that came to mind was "Flying Land Raider." Not quite as tough AV wise as one, but it seems to have the payload and transport capacity of one.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm curious why FW left out the BA and the GK when they mentioned who could take the Storm Eagle. Given that the GK's are on congenial, if not great, relationship with AM, I don't see why they couldn't/wouldn't take one. And personally, I'm just offended they're saying my BA can't take one. I would love to stick 20 Death Company in there and watch the pandemonium that occurs when they come rushing out.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Crimson Shadow said:


> I'm curious why FW left out the BA and the GK when they mentioned who could take the Storm Eagle.


because they have the flying fry basket/thunder guppy/storm raven already.

besides nothing stops you from using it in Apoc if your friends are alright with it.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

At the moment iam in my last mounth an a half of afgan and will be so getting one of these when my tour bounus tips in the bank, just got to beat the wife to the cash machine first.....


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but if anyone is interested...

I ordered one more or less straight away. It took 3 weeks or so to arrive but I guess that was to be expected with initial demand.
Must say, now its all assembles and base coated it looks really good, but my God [Emperor] it made me work for it. There was hardly a piece that didnt need running under a hot tap to get them straight, the laz cannons and hull sides were especially difficult to get straight. Even when all this was done i think its now about 50% resin, 25% plastic and 25% green stuff!! There was some big gaps that needed filling but anyway, now its all done it does look great.
Not wanting to do things by half I got GK Rhino doors for it as well and plan to use it in Appoc games. It has literally jumped to the top of my "to-paint" list so hopefully in a week or so ill stick a pic up.
In person it does look a bit sleeker than the website photo, especially the back. It also comes with a complete Thunder guppy kit so you get 80% spare parts for that as well, itll be good for some conversions/terrain pieces later on down the line etc.

All in all I would really recommend, its quite heavy so has a nice playing weight, its well balanced so you feel ok leaving it on the stand, and its got options for up/down undercarriage parts in resin as well.

Enemies of the Emperor beware....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Phrazer: have you got a pic of the assembled-but-unpainted storm eagle so we can see just how hard you worked?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

That amount of work is really off putting.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

^agreed

Can you compare it's size to a regular Stormraven? I'm interested if it could be used for one in normal games?

eww I just watched this video and you can see the very poor quality that this model comes in. Bent all over.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi gents, please see attached for more specific issues I had. Appologies for the crudeness of the pdf (and the spelling!!), it was a bit of a rush job!!


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Phrazer: have you got a pic of the assembled-but-unpainted storm eagle so we can see just how hard you worked?


No im sorry mate ive already sprayed it black but please see the pdf above for more specific details. My bad.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

large scale resin models always need alot more work rebending the warped parts its just par for the course, and the longer,thinner and flatter the parts the more they will need, try using a hair dryer for spot heating next time rather than water, you have more control with a hair dryer. For the most part GW plastics are amazing and go together really well, maybe a little too well these days, some of the scale plastic kits i have dont in the past from none war game manufactures suffer from similar problems as forgeworld resin, i have a large tall ship model at the moment that i have dry fit and the gaps between the deck plates and the hull and the warping are going to need alot of work to level out and make fit, but its no accident that model shops sell model filler,straps and clips and all manner of other tools and fixes .


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Ok - now I'm apprehensive. My s/eagle is currently waiting for me at the post office. Are all resin kits this bad, or are some better than others? Would it change from s/eagle to s/eagle or should I expect the same level of work to be required?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Gret79 said:


> Ok - now I'm apprehensive. My s/eagle is currently waiting for me at the post office. Are all resin kits this bad, or are some better than others? Would it change from s/eagle to s/eagle or should I expect the same level of work to be required?


you should expect this level of work with every resin kit from forgeworld, forgeworld models require more skill and work than standard 40k kits,you will need tools and i would suggest taking a look at some of the forgeworld how to assemble tutorials and such on this site or on you tube. plus there are loads of fw veterans on this site who can help you, but dont expect it to go together easily FW stuff put up a fight right out of the box, my most recent model is the Eldar lynx and its needed a lot of heating up to rid it of the warping and some work with sand paper to get rid of mold lines and such, but for the money you pay its nice to get to grips with a model and work out the kinks, though some will say "for the money it should be perfect" well maybe but thats resin for you.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmm, I don't think I'll buy any fw large resin kits if its that iffy, some companies I've seen never seem to have any major issues past faint mold lines and some bending on thin parts.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Ye i totally agree, I dont regret buying the model at all, and while getting the cockpit to fit took a long time, i feel i learnt a lot about modelling, resin and green stuff and it will help me in the future. I agree with bitsnadkits, i think we are spoiled with GW kits these days!!
Buy this model, its fantastic, but dont buy it thinking itll go together as easily as a normal GW kit


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Was it worth the time/cash/building?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Hmm, I don't think I'll buy any fw large resin kits if its that iffy, some companies I've seen never seem to have any major issues past faint mold lines and some bending on thin parts.


Strange statement considering you were asking about FF games custimer service for replacing broken resin dust tactics parts the other day,resin is a fragile and difficult medium to work with for the modeller and the manufacture.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Gret79 said:


> Was it worth the time/cash/building?


Yes it is, and I havent even painted it yet. At that price itll never be a substitute for your stormraven, but as a centerpiece/leader of a squadron i think itll do great.
I know many people have said before, but its a shame this isnt the stormraven... 
I really cant wait to playtest it. Its weapons are fierce and 20 meq's/10 teq's will really mix things up


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Phrazer said:


> Yes it is, and I havent even painted it yet. At that price itll never be a substitute for your stormraven, but as a centerpiece/leader of a squadron i think itll do great.
> I know many people have said before, but its a shame this isnt the stormraven...
> I really cant wait to playtest it. Its weapons are fierce and 20 meq's/10 teq's will really mix things up


That's good enough for me 

Soo tempted to fill it with 15 bloodclaws, Ragnar, Ulric and rockfist... Just have one basket. With one egg.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> Strange statement considering you were asking about FF games custimer service for replacing broken resin dust tactics parts the other day,resin is a fragile and difficult medium to work with for the modeller and the manufacture.


The dust mech is plastic.


----------

